# pH



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

wut is an ideal pH and temp. for baby RBP's?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

They aren't overy PH picky as long as it's not constantly fluctuating. Neutral, 7.0 to 7.5.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

As Serrapygo said, the most dangerous ph is the fluctuating ph. Just make sure your ph isn't at an extreme and your p's will adapt to it. I would say slightly acidic to about 7.6 is a good range.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

moved


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

t4 thanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

6.8 is ideal... but anything from like 6.6-7.6 is fine.... mine is 7.2 all the time


----------

